
Rebooting Communist Kicks for Modern Sneakerheads - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-23/rebooting-communist-kicks-for-modern-sneakerheads
======
miluge
This will cater to a reaaaaaally small portions of sneakerheads.

Hipsters and likes will be target, will there is a lot of search of old
sneakers etc...I've yet to see someone look for soviet sneakers.

~~~
ardy42
> This will cater to a reaaaaaally small portions of sneakerheads.

There's probably a bigger market in Germany than in America:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostalgie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostalgie)

